# Great grandmother fell



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everybody, My 96 year old great grandmother has been dealing with congestive heart failure, she fell yesterday and is currently in the hospital. They still don't know what happened yet, as my aunt got home and found her on the floor at the kitchen table. They ran multiple test, she didn't have a heart attack or a stroke, but they aren't sure what happened yet. She has life alert but she never pushed the button. She is current conscious and has no broken bones.

Please keep her in your prayers for the next few weeks

God bless and thank you,
Matt.

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know what a shock that is to find. Let's hope they find she just misjudged where the chair was and missed it. My 87 MIL did that exact thing. 

Hopefully, she will be back in her own digs very soon.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I will be praying for her.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i hope she gets better very soon.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Jingles to her for a quick recovery!


----------



## FoxyHollowFarm (Apr 21, 2014)

Prayers going up! Praying the doctors and nurses have quick and healing hands to speed up a safe blessed recovery. Keep us updated! - and remember::: GOD gots this 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

The doctors concluded that she had a seizer, she is very confused. She was asking my grandmother about Aunt Ginny
( who passed at least 15 years ago) they can't do an MRI because of her age(96) Yesterday she didn't recognize my grandmother ( her daughter). My aunt and cousins were visiting her also and she didn't recognize them either, so my mother and I are going to visit her in the hospital on Monday and bring pictures of past family event that may hopefully jog her memory. God has mysterious ways of doing things and as a family we just have to accept that. 
Please continue to pray for her that she may recover

God bless, 
Matt

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

My great grandmother got a cat scan and a golfball sized tumor was found in her ovaries( who would have thought a 97 year old still has ovaries ?!) as a family we decided to bring her home and put her on hospice so she can be comfortable when she leaves, so things are not looking to Great right now.. The doctors don't think she is going to make it through the summer. Due to her age a biopsy would be too dangerous because of the anesthesia. So we don't know if the mass is cancerous or not. We are basically stuck with one end result for now... Death.

I know it sounds like a weird way to put it but in my faith, god has the strangest ways of working and just decided to bring great-grandma home where she can see all of our past loved ones.

Thank you for all your prayer over the pat week. As time goes on please continue to keep her in your prayers. At this point prayer is the strongest medicine we can give her.

Thank you for your support and prayers,
The Kasopsky, Davis,and Burn family

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hospice is a wonderful help. You'll get so much added support. Take it one day at a time and try not to dwell on the day ahead. Sounds like grandma has had a long good happy life with a loving family. What a gift that is. Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, said 7chicks. 

My 87 year old MIL is in hospice now. The people who come in to care for your loved one are also a huge help to the family around her. 

Matt, I think the most important thing of all is happening, she has her family around her in her space.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Tonight at 9:08 about grate gramom past away. It has just been such a blessing having her in the family.we loved her so much. She touched the lives of all 18 grand kids so much that no one could explain how much! I already miss her and it all seems like a dream! The hardest thing was sitting next to her bed and just watch her go up to The Lord, her real home. We all gave our final goodbyes, as we kissed her forehead before the funeral home took her out of the home. 


Thank you for all the prayers, but I guess The Lord just wanted her back. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry.  I am glad you had her to know and love all these years. What a wonderful gift!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

7chicks said:


> I'm sorry.  I am glad you had her to know and love all these years. What a wonderful gift!


Exactly what 7chicks said.

I am sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep praying for your family through this difficult time. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

*accidental post*


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I will pray that you and your family will find comfort in the coming days.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Matt, I just signed on after a long absence. Hoe is your great grandmother doing?


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, but so glad you got to be with her and that she is home with The Lord .


----------

